# Diamond Maltese Retiree Available



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I called Du Tran to let him know how my retiree ( Bleu Jade) who we call Jilli Bean is doing. BTW she is doing great and really fitting in here.

He mentioned that he will have another retiree within the next weeks. I believe she is young too. I think he said her name is Diamond Movie Star. Since he doesn't put his retirees on his website I thought I would let you all know. It is a great way to get a quality dog thats spayed and utd with immunizations and dental and since he shows so much you might even be lucky enough to see her progeny in the show ring. His contact numbers are on his website www.diamondmaltese.com

My retiree's last 2 puppies might be show quality, at least he is hoping so and I really would love to go watch their progress at the local shows.

Here is a picture of my retiree, Jilli- she is a beauty and very lovey. She is still like a puppy and 4.8 lbs!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Ooooooh, very interesting!!!!!:aktion033:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Morkie4 said:


> Ooooooh, very interesting!!!!!:aktion033:


Wow woman you are quick I was just buzzing you before scrolling down.:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

> =EmmasMommy;1767501]I called Du Tran to let him know how my retiree ( Bleu Jade) who we call Jilli Bean is doing. BTW she is doing great and really fitting in here.
> 
> He mentioned that he will have another retiree within the next weeks. I believe she is young too. I think he said her name is Diamond Movie Star. Since he doesn't put his retirees on his website I thought I would let you all know. It is a great way to get a quality dog thats spayed and utd with immunizations and dental and since he shows so much you might even be lucky enough to see her progeny in the show ring. His contact numbers are on his website www.diamondmaltese.com
> [QUOTE/]
> I emailed him and he quickly responded to me which I thought was very nice and professional. He said he did not have any retirees at the moment but would keep me in mind.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Morkie4 said:


> > =EmmasMommy;1767501]I called Du Tran to let him know how my retiree ( Bleu Jade) who we call Jilli Bean is doing. BTW she is doing great and really fitting in here.
> >
> > He mentioned that he will have another retiree within the next weeks. I believe she is young too. I think he said her name is Diamond Movie Star. Since he doesn't put his retirees on his website I thought I would let you all know. It is a great way to get a quality dog thats spayed and utd with immunizations and dental and since he shows so much you might even be lucky enough to see her progeny in the show ring. His contact numbers are on his website www.diamondmaltese.com
> > [QUOTE/]
> ...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

EmmasMommy said:


> I called Du Tran to let him know how my retiree ( Bleu Jade) who we call Jilli Bean is doing. BTW she is doing great and really fitting in here.
> 
> He mentioned that he will have another retiree within the next weeks. I believe she is young too. I think he said her name is Diamond Movie Star. Since he doesn't put his retirees on his website I thought I would let you all know. It is a great way to get a quality dog thats spayed and utd with immunizations and dental and since he shows so much you might even be lucky enough to see her progeny in the show ring. His contact numbers are on his website www.diamondmaltese.com
> 
> ...


I love your little girl Cat.....You could not have found a more beautiful little one any place. She is soooo easy on the eye!!!!:wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Theresa from TNT told me she may have a female retiree soon.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Diane, Thanks for the compliments !

Jilli ( Bleu Jade) is the sister of CH Diamond Little Prince who is my Mimi's father .
Their parents were CH Marcris Don Juan and Angel Diamond Little Gordy
So Jilli is Mimi's aunt and I believe Twinkle is Mimi's distant cousin - I believe Remy and Twinkle are cousins too


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

EmmasMommy said:


> Diane, Thanks for the compliments !
> 
> Jilli ( Bleu Jade) is the sister of CH Diamond Little Prince who is my Mimi's father .
> Their parents were CH Marcris Don Juan and Angel Diamond Little Gordy
> So Jilli is Mimi's aunt and I believe Twinkle is Mimi's distant cousin - I believe Remy and Twinkle are cousins too


And Jilli is Remy's aunt!!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

EmmasMommy said:


> Morkie4 said:
> 
> 
> > Geez I just spoke to him on Tuesday. He must have found a home for her already. Sorry Carol.
> ...


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

elly said:


> Theresa from TNT told me she may have a female retiree soon.


 Thanks for the tip, I'll email her.  When one door closes it always seems another door opens. :thumbsup:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Morkie4 said:


> > =EmmasMommy;1767501]I called Du Tran to let him know how my retiree ( Bleu Jade) who we call Jilli Bean is doing. BTW she is doing great and really fitting in here.
> >
> > He mentioned that he will have another retiree within the next weeks. I believe she is young too. I think he said her name is Diamond Movie Star. Since he doesn't put his retirees on his website I thought I would let you all know. It is a great way to get a quality dog thats spayed and utd with immunizations and dental and since he shows so much you might even be lucky enough to see her progeny in the show ring. His contact numbers are on his website www.diamondmaltese.com
> > [QUOTE/]
> ...


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I found nemo said:


> Morkie4 said:
> 
> 
> > :w00t: Carol, Your getting another one :faint:
> ...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, the retirees often go quicker than puppies!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Morkie4 said:


> I found nemo said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if it happens it happens. Now you will "HAVE" to come down and see my pack..........and meet me!
> ...


----------

